# 2013 Simplicity Owner Help Requested



## cjdavia (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi all - today the forward and reverse pedals lost all tension. It turns out I am missing the thrust washer (48) and roll pin (58) so the control lever (53) is just hanging there. Here is the strange thing. I can't seem to find the control arm A and spring clip (52 and 51) nor oil seal (91)... Oh yeah, and the thrust washer is discontinued with no replacement.

I am wondering if #52 is even used? Would someone mind taking a picture of this section of the transaxle? It is obviously the lower half, right side of the transaxle.

Also, any advice on what #48 does and where I might find one? I've been scouring the yard and have yet to find it...

Thanks so much,
Chris


----------



## cjdavia (Jun 27, 2021)

So after scouring the yard and finding nothing, I took out an old metal detctor and found the spring clip. Nothing else. I hammered the clip back in and everything seems back to normal. go figure.
PS - if this happens to you be careful not to take a chunk out of the transaxle when you hammer it in!


----------

